# I am Sober



## mythusmage (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm so sober winos have withdrawal symptoms within 100 yards of me.

I'm so sober I'm barred from Las Vegas wedding chapels.

How sober are you?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 12, 2003)

Making trouble are you...


----------



## mythusmage (Nov 12, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Making trouble are you...




You can understand the lyrics when I sing _Louie, Louie_


----------



## diaglo (Nov 12, 2003)

i'm sorry, but i homebrew.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 12, 2003)

My 'not drunk' thread got closed.  Odds on this one?


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 12, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> My 'not drunk' thread got closed.  Odds on this one?




Very good I'm sure.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 12, 2003)

Maybe thats the problem. Maybe the people in meta should drink more.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 12, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Maybe thats the problem. Maybe the people in meta should drink more.



Well, this is our 'after-hours lounge' right?

Gotta get a post in before it closes. 

Oh, and I'm sober. As always.


----------



## Harlock (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm so sober... wait... I just got back from the doctor and this narcotic cough syrup is kicking in.  Nevermind.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 12, 2003)

I have to pee


----------



## diaglo (Nov 12, 2003)

ArthurQ will be along soon to tell us he is going to go roll up a fatty.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Nov 12, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> ArthurQ will be along soon to tell us he is going to go roll up a fatty.




Heh - LOL! That was the best belly laugh I have had on these boards for a long while. I guess maybe I'll take you off my ingnore list now    JK


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm stone cold sober, but my dog has such bad gas that I wish I were drunk.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 13, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> ArthurQ will be along soon to tell us he is going to go roll up a fatty.




And I'll smoke it with him, then pack my bong.

Oh wait, I need a new gasket before it seals... damn, it's been a while on that one!  I wonder why I never remember.... um...

What was I talking about again?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 13, 2003)

Friends don't let friends post sober.


----------



## zenld (Nov 13, 2003)

Sober, 9 years and counting the minutes until this living hell comes to an end. 

There are times when its just not what its cracked up to be.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 13, 2003)

The right to control your consciousness, I would posit, is even more fundamental than the right to free speech.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm sober, but wired from too much sleep and QC Tea.


----------



## Skade (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm sober, I got a full night of sleep, and I'm listening to Robert Johnson.  One of these things is not like the others 

(isn't this like mini-hive number 4 of late?)


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 13, 2003)

shh don't say the H word. we'll get closed down.

This is a ice cream shop. Not a speak easy.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 13, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> (isn't this like mini-hive number 4 of late?)



Hey, but Piratcat keeps shutting them down! And we all know, Meta is where these should be in the first place.

Damned kitty...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 13, 2003)

What was the question?  I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 13, 2003)

I may be sober, but somebody playing with the boards is definitely pissed (British humour)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 13, 2003)

Somebody slap a lock on this doggone thing.


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 13, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Somebody slap a lock on this doggone thing.



hush up, you.


----------



## Angelikitty (Nov 13, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Hey, but Piratcat keeps shutting them down! And we all know, Meta is where these should be in the first place.
> 
> Damned kitty...



 *smite*

Keeping the world sanitized, one post at a time.


----------



## Tallok (Nov 14, 2003)

closes? Meta never closes it's the 24 hour lounge 
And yeah, lock? meh, I don't like those, they're just so clunky


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 16, 2003)

_Currently, I Am Drunk_, a testimonial by Thomas Cashel Fitzmaurice O'Boyle O'Flynn, now on sale nowhere.

I really am.  A coupla martinis'll do that to ya.


----------

